# Removing Stickers



## sdotson (Mar 5, 2007)

Was curious what you guys would suggest for removing adhesive stickers (from the dealer) from the body of my Passport? It's fiberglass with the Frulon(sp?) coating. WD40 works real well on most things but was not sure about the fiberglass skin.

Thanks...


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Available at a auto body & paint supply shop is a 3M product for removing decals off of painted surfaces. These work pretty good without damage to the finish. Not super cheap. I have used WD 40 and other adhesive removers but they sometimes dull the finish -the 3m product usually does not dull the finish.

Map Guy


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

A heat gun also works very well.. Just dont get it too hot.. Thats what I have always used..

Carey


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

Try "Goo Gone" it works wonders on those pesty stickers and even tar. You can purchase it at Lowe's or Home depot I know for sure.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

1 - 1500 watt hair dryer & a smooth edged putty knife
2 - eraser wheels
3 - 3M Woodgrain and Stripe Remover Part# 08907 + For removing woodgrain vinyl and vinyl stripes from acrylic enamel surfaces. + Jelly-like consistency keeps remover in place on vertical surfaces to promote fast action when sprayed from the aerosol can. + Saves on repair and repaint. + For removal of adhesive residue follow up with use of 3M Woodgrain and Stripe Adhesive Remover (PN08908). Use a plastic scraper to remove the soften decals.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

"GOOF OFF" -- works great -- little can -- just need a few drops... let it set for a few minutes... stickers just fall off...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here's another one: Goo Gone Citrus based cleaner

I believe this is safe for fiberglass, but be sure to check the label. This stuff works great and is sold everywhere.


----------



## sdotson (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Here's another one: Goo Gone Citrus based cleaner
> 
> I believe this is safe for fiberglass, but be sure to check the label. This stuff works great and is sold everywhere.


I was going to say Goo Gone as well







Good Luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sdotson said:


> Thanks everyone...


Another satisfied Outbacker.


----------

